# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs New Jersey Nets 12/5



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*vs*









*Dallas Mavericks [12-5] vs New Jersey Nets [7-9]*
| Tuesday, December 5th, 2006 | East Rutherford, New Jersey | Continental Airlines Arena | 6:30pm |
| *TV*: FSNSW | *Radio*: ESPN 103.3FM |​
*Game Notes*
The Dallas Mavericks attempt to rebound from their first loss in 13 games when they visit the New Jersey Nets on Tuesday. The Mavericks owned a 12-game winning streak and had not lost since November 8 until they ran into the Washington Wizards on Tuesday. Dallas surrendered 38 points to Gilbert Arenas as Washington came away with a 106-97 victory. Dirk Nowitzki scored 27 points and Jerry Stackhouse and Devin Harris each added 14 for the Mavericks, who shot just 39 percent (31-of-79).

The immediate chance of recovery for Dallas is favorable since it has won five of its last six visits here and 11 of the last 12 meetings overall meetings with New Jersey. After a six-game slide, the Nets have notched back-to-back victories, including a 112-107 triumph over the Philadelphia 76ers on Saturday. Vince Carter netted a season-high 41 points and Richard Jefferson added 24. Nenad Krstic had 20 points and Jason Kidd handed out 13 assists for New Jersey, which shot 49 percent (42-of-86) from the floor. 

*Stars to Watch*








|









*Team Leaders*








|









*Key Injuries*
*Mavericks:* Moe Ager is questionable with a right ankle sprain.
*Nets:* Cliff Robinson is out after having knee surgery last week. 
​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Very nice.

Mbenga is averaging 2 blocks a game? lol... whoa!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Was glad to see him get some PT last night. I forget how athletic the guy is. Looks like he's doing martial arts out there.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This should be a pretty easy game. NJ always tries to run with us, but we just have more fire power than them. I expect a high scoring affair, and Dirk to go off big. Who's gonna guard him?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> This should be a pretty easy game. NJ always tries to run with us, but we just have more fire power than them. I expect a high scoring affair, and Dirk to go off big. Who's gonna guard him?


The fans on the Nets board certainly think this is their game to win....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The spread of this game is - 2 1/2 and O/U is 194.

I would have to go Dallas - 2 1/2 and UNDER.

I see the Nets trying to do what Wizards did and run til the cows come home, but Dallas should prevail defensively, especially after such a lackluster game last night.

Damp should get some more action as well.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Just threw down another 100M uCash on this one. 

No way we come out as flat as we did last night.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Just threw down another 100M uCash on this one.
> 
> No way we come out as flat as we did last night.


I am tempted to put 3.5B on the game..... what do you think?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I am tempted to put 3.5B on the game..... what do you think?


Oops! I don't have 3.5B! How about 3.2B on the game?

If you feel as strongly as I do, I might bet the house on it. LOL...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, I'm pretty hacked about the loss last night and have no doubt in my mind that we walk away with a big fat W tonight. I say go for it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty hacked about the loss last night and have no doubt in my mind that we walk away with a big fat W tonight. I say go for it.


LOL...

I maxed out the vbookie programming!

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/vbookie.php?do=viewitem&item_id=7211

I had to place two bets to get the total dollars in. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I put my spare change on 'em (true to my frugal nature), but it's a pretty strong bet that they bounce back tonight.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I put my spare change on 'em (true to my frugal nature), but it's a pretty strong bet that they bounce back tonight.


It's a good thing you are saving your uCash.

I am just waiting for that "Theft!" to become available again in UShop.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Christmas is coming up - I'll hit the malls...:clap2:


----------



## Jordan_Mavs (Nov 30, 2006)

Dallas wins. Big. Dirk will explode with 32/13/4


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jordan_Mavs said:


> Dallas wins. Big. Dirk will explode with 32/13/4


:gopray:


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Let's go win this one and start a new streak


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Seed said:


> Let's go win this one and start a new streak


Why hasn't it tipped yet? I thought game time is 7:30 ET....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Nevermind! LOL...

Dirk with his first points!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am really hating the pace of this game. The slow game works to Nets' advantage....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

And we pull out the W.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ALRIGHT!

The start of another streak! :clap2:


----------



## Jordan_Mavs (Nov 30, 2006)

Jordan_Mavs said:


> Dallas wins. Big. Dirk will explode with 32/13/4



I wasn't too far off. 26/13/4


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jordan_Mavs said:


> I wasn't too far off. 26/13/4


LOL... i think we need more of your predictions!

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty hacked about the loss last night and have no doubt in my mind that we walk away with a big fat W tonight. I say go for it.


Looks like you are a billion uCash point richer after tonight too!

:yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

nets had an off game


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The spread of this game is - 2 1/2 and O/U is 194.
> 
> I would have to go Dallas - 2 1/2 and UNDER.
> 
> I see the Nets trying to do what Wizards did and run til the cows come home, but Dallas should prevail defensively, especially after such a lackluster game last night.


Yes.... that's 2-0 for the night for the mavs!

I guess I am at 8-2 thus far. Anybody want to join me yet? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> nets had an off game


It was a very off game. It happens to all NBA teams, and, as a mavs fan, we know all about that. When the shots aren't going in, there is not much you can do......

Nets can still get a win in Dallas later on in the season. :cheers:


----------



## Jordan_Mavs (Nov 30, 2006)

The Nets play like crap, and J-Kidd still flirts with a triple-double. He is awesome.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He always does, his game is amazing.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Looks like you are a billion uCash point richer after tonight too!
> 
> :yay: :yay: :yay:


Ching Ching. Cashing in on a Mavs W.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Geez Ed, just realized you are the 3rd richest uCash holder on the site. I'm 2 behind you at #5.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Geez Ed, just realized you are the 3rd richest uCash holder on the site. I'm 2 behind you at #5.


I think you are way ahead of me. I am only showing 628,015,421.57 points....:biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I swear that when I posted that last night you had 6 Bil +. I should have taken a screen cap of it. 

Maybe you were trying to Thief it up and lost a bundle? J/K


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I swear that when I posted that last night you had 6 Bil +. I should have taken a screen cap of it.
> 
> Maybe you were trying to Thief it up and lost a bundle? J/K


:whoknows: maybe you are getting old and your eyes are starting to fail you?

LOL

:joke:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> :whoknows: maybe you are getting old and your eyes are starting to fail you?
> 
> LOL
> 
> :joke:


Or maybe I shouldn't have had that last beer. 

Anyone else glad to see Terry kinda work his way out of his semi-slump that he has been in? I've never seen him miss so many shot so badly. I was hoping he wouldn't let it get to his head and he didn't. He decided to start penetrating and driving the ball to get his touch back and then worked his way back out. Nice to see him dishing out 7 dimes as well. 

And how about JHo's outside jumper this year? He just keeps getting better and better. Too bad the West is overly stacked at the F position. It's doubtful that he will even sniff a ASG for a while.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Or maybe I shouldn't have had that last beer.
> 
> Anyone else glad to see Terry kinda work his way out of his semi-slump that he has been in? I've never seen him miss so many shot so badly. I was hoping he wouldn't let it get to his head and he didn't. He decided to start penetrating and driving the ball to get his touch back and then worked his way back out. Nice to see him dishing out 7 dimes as well.
> 
> And how about JHo's outside jumper this year? He just keeps getting better and better. Too bad the West is overly stacked at the F position. It's doubtful that he will even sniff a ASG for a while.


JHo's long range shots have definitely looked great this year. We can probably talk about Howard's contract and Diaw's contract now. :biggrin: 

Terry has always shot his way out of his slump, much like Stackhouse. The more they are off, the more shots they take. Avery seems to understand it and doesn't discourage them from taking those shots. I think it's hardest for the fans watching these games. JET, Devin, and Stack all took the ball inside last night fairly well, and that was definitely encouraging.

Devean George seems to shoot well from beyond the arc also.

hmmmm.... I guess we now have a starting roster that include 2 PG, 1 shooting SF, 1 PF and a C.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Whatever works. Seems that everyone is settling into their roles nicely and it's showing on the court. 

Did Buckner even get in the game last night?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Also, anybody else notice that last night's mavs looked like the mavs of last year? Plays are run through either JHo or Dirk, and our big men did nothing but play defense.

AJ has been getting Damp involved offensively for the most part this season, and Dallas looked/felt different, but last night was definitely the old mavs. I liked it, and what's better was the nice "W" at the end of day.

Of course, Damp's one handed flush is heck of a lot more exciting to watch though.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Whatever works. Seems that everyone is settling into their roles nicely and it's showing on the court.
> 
> Did Buckner even get in the game last night?


Not really. I think he played minimal minutes, same goes for Cro.

The starters REALLY went deep in playing time last night. I don't know if it's AJ's conditioning routine or what, but I didn't expect the starters to play that much on the 2nd of b2b.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yeah I was seeing the same thing. I would love a mix of both, and that might be what Avery is working towards. You don't want everyone to become too reliant on dumping the ball down to Damp, but you want them to have to confidence to do so when it's there. 

I love the way Dirk is passing the ball this year too. When he pulls up for the jumper at the elbow and guys go flying towards him, he's making great little dump passes to Damp with no one there to guard him. I think Damp has already had more dunks this year that all of last year combined.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> ...The starters REALLY went deep in playing time last night..


And I definitely saw Dirk sucking for air a few times.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Whatever works. Seems that everyone is settling into their roles nicely and it's showing on the court.
> 
> Did Buckner even get in the game last night?


The little amount of time I saw, I did see him enter - but that brought out discussion from Bob "homer" O. about his (needed) professionalism while his PT was down. George has gotten his minutes, and Mbenga coming back has probably buried Croshere even deeper.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Yeah I was seeing the same thing. I would love a mix of both, and that might be what Avery is working towards. You don't want everyone to become too reliant on dumping the ball down to Damp, but you want them to have to confidence to do so when it's there.
> 
> I love the way Dirk is passing the ball this year too. When he pulls up for the jumper at the elbow and guys go flying towards him, he's making great little dump passes to Damp with no one there to guard him. *I think Damp has already had more dunks this year that all of last year combined.*


Try his entire career in mavs uniform..... lol


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

> Vince Carter scored 20 points for New Jersey, which has lost seven of its last nine games but is *still tied with Toronto atop the Atlantic Division at 7-10*.


P-A-T-H-E-T-I-C

Can you imagine the Mavs in the East?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> P-A-T-H-E-T-I-C
> 
> Can you imagine the Mavs in the East?


I really think that we've gained this toughness because of the West. 

I grew up playing at a rec center with (no offense) a lot of black players - some of which played college/college level ball, and that did worlds of good for my game. 

Similar situation, I suppose.
:thinking:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I really think that we've gained this toughness because of the West.
> 
> I grew up playing at a rec center with (no offense) a lot of black players - some of which played college/college level ball, and that did worlds of good for my game.
> 
> ...


Did you have to walk UPHILL BOTH WAYS too? LOL...

:joke:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

They had basketball when you were growing up? Were you shooting into a peach basket? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> They had basketball when you were growing up? Were you shooting into a peach basket? :lol: :lol: :lol:


D'OH!

lol.... poor *ex-ray* becomes the target of sooo many jokes.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Ching Ching. Cashing in on a Mavs W.


ummm.... All GONE now....


----------

